# Kim Kardashian Sex Tape



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2011)

*Kim Kardashian Sex Tape*
Porn Website Enters the Mix

With the possibility looming that the Kim Kardashian sex tape could be shelved for good, a porn website has come forward with a plan to do the exact opposite ??? they want to buy the rights to the tape and put it online ??? for free!!!

As TMZ first reported, a mystery buyer has approached Vivid Entertainment (which owns the rights to the tape) in an effort to buy it and remove it completely from the market.

But now Pornhub.com, which bills itself as the largest adult website on the planet, wants in on the action. In a letter to Vivid head man Steven Hirsch, the site says they are willing to offer $5 million for the tape ... considerably less than the $30 million Hirsch is asking for.

The site -- which is 100% free -- says they "respectfully disagree" with Hirsch's value of the tape, stating they feel the DVD market is "dying" and online is where it's at.

No word yet on whether Hirsch would consider the offer. 

source


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



exactly, which is why I do not understand this "the site says they are willing to offer $5 million for the tape".


----------



## Saney (Sep 4, 2011)

Would you take 5 Million Prince and Give me your store and website?


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anybody here watched it?   Is it worth watching?   The Paris Hilton tape was horrible.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Would you take 5 Million Prince and Give me your store and website?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Has anybody here watched it?   Is it worth watching?   The Paris Hilton tape was horrible.



yeah, it sucks.


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kim K with a black guy is not what i want to watch.......plus her ass and thighs are gross....she's fat and has cottage cheese and wears way too much makeup.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> Kim K with a black guy is not what i want to watch.......plus her ass and thighs are gross....she's fat and has cottage cheese and wears way too much makeup.....



You must have fkd her long after me Irish


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 4, 2011)

I came to it but it could have been better


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> Kim K with a black guy is not what i want to watch.......plus her ass and thighs are gross....she's fat and has cottage cheese and wears way too much makeup.....



Yea! I didn't wanna go to the stupid party anyway!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Yea! I didn't wanna go to the stupid party anyway!



Gissurjon would have fkd the black guy 1st


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> Kim K with a black guy is not what i want to watch.......plus her ass and thighs are gross....she's fat and has cottage cheese and wears way too much makeup.....


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 4, 2011)

tainted.......and i just puked in my mouth


----------



## SFW (Sep 4, 2011)

I know, id sill love to go balls deep in her asshole. I thought she was hispanic when i first saw her face...aside from her last name i would of never guessed eastern european or whatever slavic nation shes from.


----------



## yeksetm (Sep 4, 2011)

Her old man was Armanian.  Her body was sloppy in the sex tape . I think it would be a lot tighter now!


----------



## FUZO (Sep 5, 2011)

just think a sex tape made her famous. Imo honest opinion I couldnt dte her or marry her because of those sex tapes. Now I would do her all the time but no way could I live with her tape out there with different men


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 5, 2011)

Kim who? Only Kim i know is Kim Bassinger, i am still whacking off to her……..as we speak.


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Gissurjon would have fkd the black guy 1st



Fancy a tug you wanker?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Fancy a tug you wanker?



Done. I'll be wiping my dick on azza's curtains after 

Gich!


----------



## dsmith (Sep 5, 2011)

> Now I would do her all the time but no way could I live with her tape out there with different men



^^
x2


----------



## ct67_72 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have it. Wasn't impressed. She has huge nipples, and her aereolas cover like half her tits. Definitely better imagining her with her clothes off than seeing her


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 6, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> Kim K with a black guy is not what i want to watch.......plus her ass and thighs are gross....she's fat and has cottage cheese and wears way too much makeup.....


 
-FUNNY


----------



## fisher4550 (Sep 6, 2011)

Id watch it just to see it once.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 6, 2011)

A link to where we can watch this and decide on our own???  I remember seeing stills she definitely had some fat legs and ass (not in a good way either).


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 6, 2011)

Hahaha, that greedy bitch will give you a lick, and want you to put her in a movie.

Even if she could only act as if she is licking your cock, because we know she sucks.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 6, 2011)

never watched it.. link?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 6, 2011)

^thats a joke btw i dont wanna see that shit!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 6, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> Kim K with a black guy is not what i want to watch.......plus her ass and thighs are gross....she's fat and has cottage cheese and wears way too much makeup.....


 
^^ This


----------

